# Moving to Canada from the US



## rosweed (Jul 2, 2009)

Hi,

I was born in Canada, and I have dual citizenship in Canada and the US. My American born wife and I want to move to Canada. I have several questions.

1) What are the tax implications? Do we continue to pay US taxes? Are those deductible from Canadian taxes?

2) I know I can work immediately. What about my wife? What are the steps we need to take so she can work in Canada? And from there, to get her Canadian citizenship.

3) Since I have not been a resident since 1994, do I qualify for health care immediately, or is there a waiting period? Does my wife qualify, or do we have to wait for either a working visa or citizenship?

4) Should we hire an immigration lawyer?

5) What's the process involved in moving our belongings to Canada?

Thanks!


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

rosweed said:


> Hi,
> 
> I was born in Canada, and I have dual citizenship in Canada and the US. My American born wife and I want to move to Canada. I have several questions.
> 
> ...


Good luck with implementing your move.


----------



## lonestar (Feb 8, 2009)

rosweed said:


> Hi,
> 
> I was born in Canada, and I have dual citizenship in Canada and the US. My American born wife and I want to move to Canada. I have several questions.
> 
> ...



If you drive your car make sure you talk to these guys. They want you to fill out an application and fax it to them. Email them and request an application. Information provided below: 

Please read through entire information packet it should answer any questions that you have, if you still have questions e-mail us with your question and we will be happy to help you. 

Bureau of Customs & Border Protection Phone: (360) 332-2632 
Vehicle/Equipment Outbound Team Fax: (360) 332-2639 
9901 Pacific Highway E-Mail: [email protected] 
Blaine, WA 98230-9299 
Export Hours: 8:00am – 3:30pm Monday-Friday 

NO EXPORTATIONS AFTER 3:30 PM 
NO EXPORTATIONS ON WEEKENDS or HOLIDAYS 
(Holiday Closures for 2007 Jan 1, Jan. 15, Feb 19, May 28, July 4, Sept 3, 
Oct 8, Nov 12, Nov 22, Dec 25) 

Must do it at least three days in advance before you leave US.


----------



## rosweed (Jul 2, 2009)

Auld Yin - thanks for all the info. What is the process for becoming a landed immigrant? Is that the same as applying for permanent residence?

Lonestar - We don't own a vehicle, so that's one less pile of paper work!

Regarding moving our belongings, I'm trying to convince my wife to sell as much stuff as we can so we don't have do a complete inventory of the house. What a nightmare that would be!


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

rosweed said:


> Auld Yin - thanks for all the info. What is the process for becoming a landed immigrant? Is that the same as applying for permanent residence?
> 
> Lonestar - We don't own a vehicle, so that's one less pile of paper work!
> 
> Regarding moving our belongings, I'm trying to convince my wife to sell as much stuff as we can so we don't have do a complete inventory of the house. What a nightmare that would be!


You as a citizen are already a "landed immigrant". Nothing to do except present yourself at the border and have proof of your citizenship. You would require to apply as a sponsor for your wife and would require to prove she is your wife. She could come at first as a visitor for six months and if the sponsorship is not complete at the end of that time she could apply for extension of her visitor status. If you have been married for some time then it will be evident to the authorities that it is not a MOC (marriage of convenience). She will not be allowed to work until immigrant status is established.


----------



## rosweed (Jul 2, 2009)

> She will not be allowed to work until immigrant status is established.


Just so I understand, my wife cannot work until she becomes a landed immigrant? Does sending in the sponsorship application get this whole process started or do I have to do something else?


----------



## pkfinn (Oct 8, 2008)

*Clarifications*



rosweed said:


> Just so I understand, my wife cannot work until she becomes a landed immigrant? Does sending in the sponsorship application get this whole process started or do I have to do something else?


Hey Rosweed,

Just so you're clear on the terminology used here in Canada: landed immigrants and permanent residents are the SAME. Once you start the permanent resident status process (for your wife), it will set things in motion to allow her to work. However, she will need a SIN (Social Insurance Number), which she will not receive UNTIL you are permanent residents.

You were given incorrect information earlier, too, regarding taxes. As a U.S. citizen you have the "privilege" and OBLIGATION of filing U.S. taxes for the rest of your life---regardless of where you live. You DO receive a foreign tax credit for taxes paid in Canada. But you will still have to file in the U.S. The first year will be the worst (dual taxes paid in both countries). I strongly encourage you to hire a U.S. CPA and a dual Canadian accountant to organize your taxes your first year. It's one of the trickiest things about the move.

For health care: most provinces have a 3-month waiting period (for both of you), but this will depend on where you move.

I don't think an immigration attorney is necessary---but the accountant once you land here is much more necessary.

Good luck! (P.S. I recommend hiring a Canadian moving company to come down and get your things in the U.S. and unloading in Canada. I had a U.S. company move me to Canada, and it was much trickier doing it that way.)


----------



## rosweed (Jul 2, 2009)

Hey pkfinn - thanks. I was confused about the terminology. 

We are going to have to put off moving if my wife can't work immediately. We can't live on just one salary. From what I've been able to find out, it could take a couple of years before she gets to be able to work. It's too bad there isn't some sort of intermediate step like the US green card and/or work visa.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

pkfinn said:


> You DO receive a foreign tax credit for taxes paid in Canada. But you will still have to file in the U.S. The first year will be the worst (dual taxes paid in both countries). I strongly encourage you to hire a U.S. CPA and a dual Canadian accountant to organize your taxes your first year. It's one of the trickiest things about the move.


One quick note of clarification. It is possible to avoid the dual taxation in that first year outside the US. You are allowed an extension on the time to file that first return from outside the US until the time when you have fulfilled the residency requirements for taking the overseas earned income exclusion. Basically, you don't pay US taxes on the first $80,000 or $90,000 of earned income (i.e. salary) once you establish that you are resident outside the US.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## rosweed (Jul 2, 2009)

Thanks Bev. Good information.



Bevdeforges said:


> One quick note of clarification. It is possible to avoid the dual taxation in that first year outside the US. You are allowed an extension on the time to file that first return from outside the US until the time when you have fulfilled the residency requirements for taking the overseas earned income exclusion. Basically, you don't pay US taxes on the first $80,000 or $90,000 of earned income (i.e. salary) once you establish that you are resident outside the US.
> Cheers,
> Bev


----------



## pkfinn (Oct 8, 2008)

rosweed said:


> Thanks Bev. Good information.


There is a work possibility for your wife. It will depend on what she does. But if she is in a high demand field (IT, health care) she can get a work visa first. The process is similar to what you are familiar with in the States. To work legally in the U.S.A., one needs an H1B visa which can lead to a U.S. Green Card. To work legally in Canada, one needs a work permit/visa which can lead to Landed Immigrant/Permanent Residency status. 

In other words, if she can find a job (she can come to Canada for up to six months with no restrictions to look), she can apply for a work visa which will allow her to work here while her permanent residency application is in process. Since you are married, your application can be expedited. 

On another note: the first 80k is excluded from U.S. taxes (with or without the extension), but a U.S. citizen still has to file a 1040 each and every year. The foreign tax credit will kick in---but you will still have to file, should you choose to move here.

Good luck....I know it's a complicated process. But depending on your situation, it can be worthwhile.


----------



## rosweed (Jul 2, 2009)

pkfinn, thank you. Where can I find a list of the high demand fields?



pkfinn said:


> There is a work possibility for your wife. It will depend on what she does. But if she is in a high demand field (IT, health care) she can get a work visa first. The process is similar to what you are familiar with in the States. To work legally in the U.S.A., one needs an H1B visa which can lead to a U.S. Green Card. To work legally in Canada, one needs a work permit/visa which can lead to Landed Immigrant/Permanent Residency status.
> 
> In other words, if she can find a job (she can come to Canada for up to six months with no restrictions to look), she can apply for a work visa which will allow her to work here while her permanent residency application is in process. Since you are married, your application can be expedited.
> 
> ...


----------



## pkfinn (Oct 8, 2008)

*Skilled Workers/High Demand*



rosweed said:


> pkfinn, thank you. Where can I find a list of the high demand fields?


ALL the information you need to apply is found at cic.gc.ca (place the world wide web symbol in front, this posting won't let me do so)

* 0111 Financial Managers
* 0213 Computer and Information Systems Managers
* 0311 Managers in Health Care
* 0631 Restaurant and Food Service Managers
* 0632 Accommodation Service Managers
* 0711 Construction Managers
* 1111 Financial Auditors and Accountants
* 2113 Geologists, Geochemists and Geophysicists
* 2143 Mining Engineers
* 2144 Geological Engineers
* 2145 Petroleum Engineers
* 3111 Specialist Physicians
* 3112 General Practitioners and Family Physicians
* 3141 Audiologists and Speech Language Pathologists
* 3143 Occupational Therapists
* 3142 Physiotherapists
* 3151 Head Nurses and Supervisors
* 3152 Registered Nurses
* 3215 Medical Radiation Technologists
* 3233 Licensed Practical Nurses
* 4121 University Professors
* 4131 College and Other Vocational Instructors
* 6241 Chefs
* 6242 Cooks
* 7213 Contractors and Supervisors, Pipefitting Trades
* 7215 Contractors and Supervisors, Carpentry Trades
* 7217 Contractors and Supervisors, Heavy Construction Equipment Crews
* 7241 Electricians (Except Industrial and Power System)
* 7242 Industrial Electricians
* 7251 Plumbers
* 7252 Steamfitters, Pipefitters and Sprinkler System Installers
* 7265 Welders and Related Machine Operators
* 7312 Heavy-Duty Equipment Mechanics
* 7371 Crane Operators
* 7372 Drillers and Blasters – Surface Mining, Quarrying and Construction
* 8221 Supervisors, Mining and Quarrying
* 8222 Supervisors, Oil and Gas Drilling and Service
* 9212 Supervisors, Petroleum, Gas and Chemical Processing and Utilities


----------

